# Z Link Rear



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cody_ said:


> Stupid question, but I need some help. I've been looking into maybe making the jump to coilovers. But one stipulation is having a Cruze with Z link rear.
> I have a 2011 LS Model, how do I know if my car has the Z link rear? I'm assuming I'm good right?


I 'think' all the 11's had it but a photo from the rear looking at the axle is needed.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

If you have Z-Link, you'll have the two black bars attached to the middle of the rear axle like this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe Robby is correct, all 2011 models got the Zlink. GM's de-content genie removed from the LS in 2012, then from the 1LT and ECO automatic in 2013 with the RS package being the only way to get it on a 1LT after that point.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

To compare with the photo above, if you do NOT have the Z-Link it will look like this.


----------



## Cody_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Just checked, I do in fact have the Z link. Thank you guys so much for the help!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Zed-link FTW!


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

spacedout said:


> GM's de-content genie


I laughed so hard at this. It's amazing how GM's bean counters make things disappear each year.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> I laughed so hard at this. It's amazing how GM's bean counters make things disappear each year.


First model year you always get the car exactly as the designers intended it. Plus then initial assembly and production bugs. 

Later years the problems, be they as they may, are resolved - but you usually loose the neat goodies too.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Still have the original brochure from 2011 and the only trim that did not have z-link was the eco manual. Funny now for 2016 you have to get the premiere top of the line version. 

Sort of makes me think they just put a bunch of cars out there with z-link and see if they had any problems and if all went well then start charging a premium for the option. Only in Amedica.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Z-link is one of the things that gave the car it's premium road manners. I would have preferred a fully independent rear - because by golly I got used to it in my Cadillac. But the Z-link is halfway there.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Z-link is one of the things that gave the car it's premium road manners. I would have preferred a fully independent rear - because by golly I got used to it in my Cadillac. But the Z-link is halfway there.


It just adds weight. (At least that's what I'm going to continue to tell myself so I don't feel bad for not having it. )


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Get non-1980's radio. Lose Z-Link. Replace axles with ones that break and are recalled. Call it a 2013. 

Bah.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevrasaki said:


> It just adds weight. (At least that's what I'm going to continue to tell myself so I don't feel bad for not having it. )


I've never seen the weight of the Zlink parts, but by the looks of it it could easily be 30lbs. 

I had a loaner 2015 1LT cruze without Zlink, compared to my 2012 1LT with there was a difference. On rough roads with lots of potholes the z-link really smooths out the side to side motion in the rear. driving the same road back to back I could drive my zlink car about 20mph faster before the road seemed as rough. driving in corners, initial steer in seemed slightly more responsive as well, though this difference was less pronounced. to me it really is about ride comfort more than handling. make sense its standard on the Buick verano. 

Now owning a sonic LTZ with larger 17in wheels vs my cruze 16in, as well as the sonic shorter wheel base you feel allot more bumps in the road. The difference I notice most is on rough roads, there is WAY more side to side action in the back than my Zlink equipped cruze. If I was buying another cruze, I would not want one without the Zlink.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> First model year you always get the car exactly as the designers intended it. Plus then initial assembly and production bugs.
> 
> Later years the problems, be they as they may, are resolved - but you usually loose the neat goodies too.



We're waiting to see if they don't wait until the hatch is out before they delete the glovebox light again.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hahahahahahaha :lol:


----------

